
AOL Acquires Thing Labs and Brizzly - jaybol
http://mashable.com/2010/09/28/aol-thing-labs-brizzly/
======
akalsey
Key quote from the article... "their strategy seems to have revolved around
buying second-tier applications and frittering away those startups’ talent and
userbases."

